# "Our babies die"...



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

That's what me 4-yo ds said.

My 11-yo BIL gave my ds a soft T-ball bat. They were playing t-ball today and I heard BIL say, "When your mom has another baby, you can give that bat to them and I'll give you my wood bat." Then, ds said, "But, all our babies die".
















He knows about his brother Keith. He knows about the m/c I had last Dec. He doesn't know about the m/c I had between him and Keith. If/when I get pregnant again, I'm not telling him until I'm showing.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Melanie, many hugs to you mama









It is hard when we hear something like that from our children. Have you talked to him about it? Maybe you could tell him that sometimes things don't work out and assure him that not all your babies die - he is your baby and VERY much alive.


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

(((hugs))))


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

No words, just


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

Thank you all for the hugs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms. Mom*
Have you talked to him about it? Maybe you could tell him that sometimes things don't work out and assure him that not all your babies die - he is your baby and VERY much alive.

Yes, I told him just that. He was very happy after that and gave me a big hug.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Thinking of you and youe ds....love, peace and hugs


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh mama! Many Blessings to you! <>< I agree with Ms.Mom....He IS very much alive and what a great thing to tell him!


----------



## aswbarry (Jan 31, 2005)

Melanie,
This sort of thing just happened to me with my two-year-old daughter. I was talking with her today about how someday she will have another baby brother or sister. Her sister Addie came up in the conversation and we talked about how she had died and how we were all sad but sometimes babies die. Anyway, she said to me "my new baby sister or brother will die too." We went on to discuss how our next baby would be okay and all that but this just caught me off guard, I think because the idea has been on my mind too. I have been researching the occurrance of stillbirth and placental abruption and the incidence of reoccurance and sort of ruminating about the possibilty and then she said it out loud. I just can't imagine being a child and trying to make sense of loss like ours.
Anyway, I just wanted to send you hugs and let you know you are in my thoughts.
Angela


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)




----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

children are VERY perceptive. i could see the changes my daughter went through with each of our losses. i do understand not wanting to tell your son when you get pregnant again but he may figure it out on his own (after our first loss when we got pregnant again my daughter walked in the room one day, lifted my shirt and said "baby's back" she had no way to know i was pregnant at that point!!!!)

take care and give your sensitive son a great big









tara


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

Thank you all again for the hugs.

((((Angela and Tara)))))

Ds and I have been talking about different reasons that babies die. He feels lucky to have made it. I told him that the babies will live forever in our hearts.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

My elderly mom has always missed her baby sister that didn't make it. She has made peace with it. But whenever her name comes up, I see a glimpse into what mom was like as a child as the memories pass over her face.

ETA: she does indeed live in her heart.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

for you and your little one


----------



## Diane~Alena (Aug 23, 2004)

Doesn't it just break your heart to hear them talk like that. I know I fought everyday with emotions that were so dark after our son Esik died. I thought i should have hidden him from my living children, I thought i was damaging them by having let them see their brother and by talking about him to them.

You have allowed your son to know his siblings though and that is so good. I think it is a great growth experience for our children. They have a look on life that not many kids have. They are blessed to have known those babies even if it was for just a moment. My children are able to love a boy they can't see or hold. I think that is wonderfull for them, they are so wise now for knowing him.

Hang in there.


----------



## wheezie (Sep 18, 2004)

Wow it's amazing how much kids know. Bless his heart.














2 to you and your little boy.


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

Melanie thinking of you. Missing you.
Brandi


----------

